
Ask HN: Why are SSL reseller websites so shady? - sbr464
Curious how one of the most important products on the web, SSL Certificates, are consistently sold on websites that looks like they came from the dotcom bubble (comodo etc). Besides let’s encrypt, where are the best places to buy certs? Everyone likes cheap wildcards, but why can’t a modern company with a decent site&#x2F;design sell them?
======
AaronSmith
SSL certificates are available on reliable Certificate Authorities as well as
trustworthy SSL certificate Resellers. Both Resellers and Certificate
Authorities (CAs) offer same security, features, Encryption length, Warranty
etc. for each SSL certificate. The only difference is Pricing.

You can also buy SSL certificates from CA authorized re-seller. Here is a list
of some well-known SSL re-sellers sell a range of same SSL certificates at a
much lowest price:

Namecheap.com Cheapsslshop.com Cheapsslsecurity.com SSL2Buy.com and more.

Where Comodo standard SSL certs are available in the $6/yr. range and Wildcard
SSL certs start at $40/yr and go up. Certificate pricing is applicable on 2
years SSL certificate validity purchase from authorized re-seller.

------
sbr464
I have a few reseller accounts from over the years and it’s rare to find one
with 2 factor auth or even a modern ui. Network Solutions has SRSPlus, while
it works, is horrid.

------
schappim
I think this is a function of commoditised markets. Profit is competed away
and no resources are spent on design. If they are spent on design, it's often
dark design.

